# BMW's deadly?



## Alvizzo913 (Oct 14, 2005)

Haha, this is a pretty hostile thread to resurrect, but yes, would be curious to hear why. Just reading the first post it seemed pretty pointless. Cars don't kill people, People kill people.


----------



## bten (Sep 22, 2002)

sponge_worthy said:


> Just curious, what motivated you resurrect an almost 4.5 year old thread?


I was wondering the same thing. I think the reason is that the software running the board puts similar threads at the bottom. People look at those and respond without realizing how old the thread is.


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

Wow... cool to see some old names. Most all gone besides ripsnort.


----------



## rruiter (Feb 10, 2004)

ahekd said:


> Before I begin, I'd like to apologize for my first post being so morbid
> 
> Recently, up here in Vancouver we had a white 330ci that was racing and crashed into a traffic light pole killing the driver and passenger. We've also had a couple more fatal racing incidents involving another 330ci and an M5. The media here likes to make a spectacle of events that involve "high-powered expensive" cars as the newspaper here puts it.
> 
> ...


It's as stupid as people who claim the same thing about guns. Guns don't kill people, people kill people !! (apply to either.)

edit, just noticed it's ooooold. sorry.


----------



## tohrulove (Jun 7, 2006)

Old thread! But yeah, its silly to think that the car would having anything to do with it.
I've never felt safer in any car than in my BMW, but if you crash any car (volvo or other) fast enough, its not going to matter too much.


----------



## Ci2Eye (Feb 27, 2003)

Taken as a total package including active and passive safety, I think modern BMWs are significantly safer than the average car but the industry as a whole is improving dramatically so the lead they may have had 4-5 years ago isn't as significant today. 

Having said that, I always find it interesting how a Camry sedan in an accident will be described as a "late model silver sedan" while a BMW will be identified by it's brand and the implication is that it is a high performance car and that somehow contributed to the accident.


----------

